# DNP Life length?



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Righty oh DNP geeks,

Im on my 3rd cycle of DNP and the only bit i havent looked into alot/understood in the past is how long it lasts for in your system.

This cycle im on day 3 and am already struggling with the lethargy, sweating and heat isnt too bad as ive reduced my carbs and cut out all sugar.

Can someone tell me, as im looking to do this cycle for longer than ive done before would it still be effective to take one 200mg pill every other day to keep sides low as possible so training and cardio wont be effected yet increase in fat burning still occurs??

At the moment im doing one pill every morning yet still suffering with lethargy, have got some sugar free energy drinks now which should help but im looking at the bigger picture rather than short term slaughter.

I got plenty of time for morning cardio and evening training but am too ****ed to do it.

So would one pill every other day do alot or not worth it???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Half life said to be 36 hours with DNP iirc


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ok so explain to me what 'half life' means :confused1: Why not full life??

Yeah yeah i know that sounds dumb but im just not sure what it means, feel free to answer my question then mock me


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The duration of action of a drug is known as its half life. This is the period of time required for the concentration or amount of drug in the body to be reduced by one-half


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Fat said:


> The duration of action of a drug is known as its half life. This is the period of time required for the concentration or amount of drug in the body to be reduced by one-half


WTF happened to you??? youve become a 'proper' member :thumb: I feel dirty that ive liked your post.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> WTF happened to you??? youve become a 'proper' member :thumb: I feel dirty that ive liked your post.


lol I'm trying


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

So if its 36 hours then really it would be better and still effective to do it this way...

monday - 11pm

tuesday - none

wednesdy - 7am etc etc

This would leave 32 hours between each pill. would this still have a decent effect or not enough to bother with??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

OR,

i was thinking of getting some caffeince pills. the ones ive seen on ebay are 200mg, is that a decent amount??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah it will be fine but 200mg once every night is better and not THAT hard to handle


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah it will be fine but 200mg once every night is better and not THAT hard to handle


I was ok on the other cycles, was even on 400mg for 5 days before, but for some reason this time im being a lil pussaaaay and its making me so lethargic. Then again i was using energy drinks before and this time im trying just water and electrolyte tablets.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have u tried it before bed? That helps a lot imo!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Have u tried it before bed? That helps a lot imo!!


yeah thats normally when i take it, have been using zma lately too, wooooah what awesome dreams.


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

half life will compound:

start 200mg

36 hours later 100mg

then another 36 hours 50 mcg

So one dose will be in your system a long time. You could take a dose eod and feel the effects it just wont compound as fast.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers for the reply guys, most helpful as always.

Deffo feel better for keeping the carbs low this time, not sweating much at all, will stock up big time on sugar free energy drinks later and get the cardio rockin. :thumb: .........................from tomorrow.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dnp half life 36 hours so every 36horus the blood concentration halfes like this

100%

50%

25%

12.5%

6%

3%

0%

6-7half lifes equals the inactive period when the dose is low enough to have no effect so:

36x(6-7) = 9-10days from taking last dnp dose for dnp to be inactive, this is why the dose should be increased 1-2 weekly not day to day as there is a carry over and build up as the days go on.

*(thats how you work the inactive time out for any drug not just dnp,........... 6-7half lifes)*

:smartass:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think most of the problems you might have are physiological I always tend not to read DNP threads whilst on cycle because most are BS and you can't help your subconscious thinking.. Stay calm and just forget you're consuming DNP and everything will go to plan!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah you prob right there, am off work this week so not got alot to do lol, too much time to think.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Bit of a silly Q but how long do they last in cupboard? Is there a use by date with them?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dave said:


> Bit of a silly Q but how long do they last in capsule form??


not sure it will be dry powder/crystal inside so will prob last as long as the cap, the cap will prob go off quicker than the dnp depending on what its made of???? ie if it gets moisture on it etc


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Ahh sound, Ive got a few left over from my last go, will save them now then.


----------

